# Can I install RO system in basement?



## drumz (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought a GE Reverse Osmosis Filtration System, gxrm10rbl
I would like to mount the tank in the basement and keep the filter part of the unit under the sink. I do not have room under my sink for the tank.
The tank will be below the faucet by about 8 feet.
Does anyone know if I will need a pump or does the system have enough pressure?
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## havasu (Jun 22, 2018)

Man, this is a hard one. I can only imagine if I was to pipe my water 8' up with my own R/O system, and I believe the water would only dribble out at that height. I myself would rather keep it close to the point of use and figure a way to make room for it.


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Jun 23, 2018)

It will be fine. You're RO pressure will be good with that configuration.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 27, 2018)

I have an RO system and both the tank and the filters are in the basement but, installed in between two floor joist.  That way I'm only going through the floor and up to the sink.  You can always adjust the pressure at the RO tank to provide a little more pressure but, it could reduce your capacity if you apply too much pressure in the tank.


----------



## drumz (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks to all for your responses. I put the tank, daisy chaining to another I had doubling my capacity in the basement and the pressure is really good! It really is a combination of 3 factors, the system, the internal pump and your water pressure with the baffle in your tank fully inflated.


----------

